# $6 for a friggin movie?



## schlar01 (Jul 16, 2007)

You've got to be kidding me. I'd like to order the Fighter and I go check..........its $6. 

Morons.

I'll just wait for it to cycle through on my Blu-Ray account. I can't believe how absurdly expensive that is for one move. You can go to a matinee in the theater for that.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to the world of HD PPV.


----------



## schlar01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I guess I don't get it. Why the hell would anyone in the world of Netflix/Blockbuster monthly plans pay $6 for one movie when you can get a ton of movies for not much more.

DirecTV needs to get with the times. I was willing to pay $4 (which I thought it would be) but $6 is stupid. Yeah, its 'only' $2 more, but a movie is only worth so much.

They just priced themselves out of revenue. I can't believe that their costs justify $6, nor do I believe that a large number of people pay $6.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's the studios setting the prices...Obviously people pay it.


----------



## Birdieman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, but you can invite a couple of friends over and charge them $2.00 each and recover the cost. It's a win win for everyone!!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I paid $12 to see Avatar in a real Imax theater, not a fake one. The last time I paid to see a movie in a theater was for Independence Day. I have never bought a PPV and never will.


----------



## schlar01 (Jul 16, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> It's the studios setting the prices...Obviously people pay it.


That is hard to believe when Netflix, Blockbuster, and others can deliver a physical disc for less than a digital PPV stream. The studios set the prices but I don't see how it can be any more than other avenues.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

schlar01 said:


> That is hard to believe when Netflix, Blockbuster, and others can deliver a physical disc for less than a digital PPV stream. The studios set the prices but I don't see how it can be any more than other avenues.


Convenience...our society is lazy.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

6 is too much, but just like everything if we are paying 6 somewhere if ppl wasnt buying ppv movies the price would go down, i never buy a ppv movie


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

schlar01 said:


> That is hard to believe when Netflix, Blockbuster, and others can deliver a physical disc for less than a digital PPV stream. The studios set the prices but I don't see how it can be any more than other avenues.


You really dont get to watch the physical disk when you want to watch it though, you have to wait for it to show up at your door. That is the real difference. I dont buy them very often if ever either, but I understand how they feel they can charge more. I dont like to pay $1.85 for a half gallon of milk either, I think its too much.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Also, if the price is too low, everyone would watch it PPV and then their sales to premiums, like HBO and such would suffer greatly.. They have to make sure they keep all their channels protected from each other by keeping costs a certain level so that no one level hurts the other...

At least that is their theory...


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Supply and demand. Most will pay and they supply. I rent a PPV movie about 4 times a year, still cheaper than paying Netflix 13 a month and having to wait for the disk because the stream is not available.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

I've never got PPV movie either. Frankly, my taste is more for older films and for the for few newer ones that do interest me I can wait until either they hit the Red Box for a buck or our local second-run theater were I'll splurge and see it on the big screen for $1.75.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The Family Video here always has coupons and promotions going on. I've rented several blu-rays at no cost, and I have several dollars of credit they gave out on my account for future rentals.

Cinema_plus_ or whatever they are calling this month is only good to see what movies we might want to go pick up while were out and about. Of course I did spend $100 on the blu-ray player so you have to think long term.  If you didn't own a player $6 isn't _too _bad I guess.


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

It's not bad at all imo if it's something you don't have available on other providers. $6 to watch a movie with the family in the comfort of your own home... rather cheap for a couple hours of entertainment.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

When we were part of a service such as Netflix, discs could sit a week or two before we get around to watching it because we do not live a life where we can say dictate time to watch a movie. With PPV, we do not have to make plans but rather just sit down, order & watch.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> When we were part of a service such as Netflix, discs could sit a week or two before we get around to watching it because we do not live a life where we can say dictate time to watch a movie. With PPV, we do not have to make plans but rather just sit down, order & watch.


Which is exactly the problem with PPV. If anything comes up, ie somebody drops by, have to run an unexpected errand etc, too bad since there is a 24 hour window.

The window should be seven days minimum at the price they are charging.

I simply vote with my wallet and don't buy them.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

meStevo said:


> It's not bad at all imo if it's something you don't have available on other providers. $6 to watch a movie with the family in the comfort of your own home... rather cheap for a couple hours of entertainment.


To go to the movies in my area I have to drive 26 miles round trip. With gas prices the way they are plus what you pay for drinks and popcorn. PPV to me is great.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess I look at the PPV pricing a bit differently overall.

Looking at all the alternatives:

1) If there is a "must-see" movie (at the time it is publicly released), I'd have to fork over about $30 (with snacks) to see it. Over the past 2 years, I have not run out of fingers yet of movies that fit the "must see" description.

2) Movies on PPV that I want to see once that haven't been seen before. In HD, for $4.99 or $5.99, worth the HD viewing. This could include a Netflix streamed movie on occasion. Again...not that many that fit into that group, the the price is far less painful.

3) Movies on Blu Ray (only at a discounted price <$17 (less than 2 movie tickets) that rank high enough to view more than once. A short list there too, but there have been perhaps 5-6 over the past 2 years.

I intentionally avoid the Blockbuster and Red Box offerings. I know a few folks who have used them with mixed results, and with the hassles of driving twice to get them and return them...PPV costs are about the same and less rigmarole.

Ironically, at a time when there have been fewer "quality" movies (the past 2 years - even the local rental places tell me rentals are down alot over this timeframe) - the costs to see a flick have never been higher at commercial theaters.

Its good to have choices, and the PPV costs/offering fits in between the other choices quite well actually. If you look at the ads for Netflix and others, for example, that is the clear message in them.

In the end, its about the convenience of the various options and the cost of the convenience. Nobody twists anyone's arms to use any of these.


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

For me PPV value increased when they strarted getting day & date released with DVD/Blu Ray.

Let's see, if I wanted to watch The Fighter this weekend my options are:

1) Netflix - has been in my queue since it came out in theaters. Very Long Wait.

2) Redbox - great, they have it. But only the DVD version. Blu Ray all checked out.

2) Drive to Blockbuster. Of course, being a new release it's all checked out.

3) Buy it for $18-25, depending on where.

4) Means of which we do not speak, which I will not do.

5) PPV for $6

All of a sudden $6 is not looking so bad. One click & you're watching without any of the hassle above. Of course I could wait, but on the occasions I don't want to, PPV is a valid option.


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

Never buy PPV myself...didn't even use my free coupon for a movie.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

With Netflix you have to wait 28 days for most new releases and then you don't get the one you want you have to wait for in your que right? DTV should have $4 or $5 for both SD and HD movies.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

I've subscribed to DTV since Sept. 1994 and can count the number of PPV movies I've purchased on the fingers of one hand. I've always considered the entire PPV exercise as a waste of bandwidth (at least, since the term "bandwidth" came in vogue to describe transmission capacity and quality). 

Having established that I'm no expert on PPV, I am nevertheless able to discern excellent picture quality from good or poor, and getting 1080p or 1080i movies "streaming" to your TV may be well worth $6, as opposed to $8 for all the crumby pq movies that Netflix will stream to your TV or BluRay player. I've tried the various streaming services for movies and generally found their PQ to be less than satisfactory.

We therefore still rent physical discs and deal with the hassles of getting them and returning them...perhaps a bit old fashioned.


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

I used to enjoy the convenience of Redbox, more so after they started carrying some Bluray titles. There are five redbox locations within 3/4 mile of my house. However, I'm now forced to stand in line behind people who scan through endless screens of movie choices while talking to someone somewhere on their cell phone rather than searching and reserving their movies online on the rebox website. It's starting to become not worth it for the hassle.
I only have Netflix for streaming, too unpredictable to wait for movies in the qeue.

I do the occasional Blu-Ray PPV through Directv. I figure you pay a little extra for the convenience factor but if you don't want one of the movies Directv parks on your hard drive you either have to wait for it to download or wait for a start time.

I guess there's no good answer?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Netflix is my PPV 

Better a/v quality than DIRECTV.

No 24 hour rule.

I watch 8 Netflix movies a month, I pay less than $13 buck.

8 PPV DIRECTV movies = $48 :lol:

Easy choice for me.

I'll go with the better a/v, cheaper Netflix option.


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

you guys just keep telling yourself that 6 dollars is not a bad deal & in a couple of years you all will be talking about 10 dollars for ppv..i dont watch ppv , i get my netflix & im happy with it..as many as i can for watch for one low price,i dont mind the 28 day wait, if i wanted to see the movie that bad i would have went to the theatre to see it..im already paying a extra 5 dollars for premium hd channels that i hardly watch now..plus in the future netflix will start streaming more new movies..


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I do order 3D PPV only because you can't rent them, yet. It's worth it to me because I'm not a disc buyer and 3D discs aren't cheap.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

D* might have most complicated formula in the universe for calculating what it can charge for PPV, but the reality is, at some price, they will go beyond the point of diminishing returns (maybe they just don't know that). I haven't purchased a single PPV since they raised the price beyond $3, and don't intend to. Netflix has the movies I want, and the BD quality is better than D*. I can watch the movie for a month straight if I want to, and then return it. My Netflix subscription averages less than $3 per movie so the only thing I don't get is an early release date - Oh Ouch! That really hurts!!! (NOT  ).


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

For me personally, I don't really care about $6 in general, but I *do* care about getting bang for my buck. So I would spend $6 on a lunch without even thinking about it, but I wouldn't spend $6 on a HD PPV that I can only watch once. EVER. Its just such a ridiculously over priced item.

I mean, DirecTV is not even being remotely competitive here.

Netflix is what, $8 a month for unlimited movies?
Redbox is what, $1 per DVD?
Internet bootlegs (DVD quality) are what, FREE?

Now granted, DirecTV isn't competing with internet bootlegs, but Netflix and Redbox?

Same goes for special event PPVs. $65 for a 3 hour show? Ridiculous.

I used to buy PPVs, but I haven't in 2 or 3 yrs because of the cost involved.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> I mean, DirecTV is not even being remotely competitive here.


They seem to be on par with other subscription based TV services. I just checked Verizon and my local cableco for the PPV cost of The Fighter - guess what $5.99, just like Directv. I'm pretty sure that Dish would be in that ballpark as well



> Netflix is what, $8 a month for unlimited movies?


Now I will say one reason I don't do PPV is because of the quality of having the movied on a disc. This price is for streaming movies, which again doesn't come close to a bluray disc in terms of quality.



> Redbox is what, $1 per DVD?


$1.50 for bluray.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Netflix is my PPV
> 
> Better a/v quality than DIRECTV.
> 
> ...


Very similar to my situation, but I don't have the time to do 8 a month (Blu-Ray from NetFlix). For me, there is no comparison between D* and NetFlix...the use restrictions and price are not made up for by early availability (for me).

I love NetFlix. I hope those who like paying $6 each for a PPV continue to do so...and even more so, as it helps the bottom line of D*. I don't think it makes much sense, but I'm certainly not going to argue with anyone ...keep sending in that money folks, it helps us all.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I've had a "Loyal Customer" freebie on my account for 3 months that I won't use. The main reason is the D* policy of "we bill you this month and credit you next month" which I personally don't like.

I use Redbox for the few movies that I do watch.


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

richall01 said:


> To go to the movies in my area I have to drive 26 miles round trip. With gas prices the way they are plus what you pay for drinks and popcorn. PPV to me is great.


Don't forget to add the person behind you kicking your chair and/or talking all through the movie.

$6 seems like a bargain to me.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Netflix is my PPV
> 
> Better a/v quality than DIRECTV.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

$5.99 is fantastic. Regal Cinemas in Philly charge $11 for a ticket.

(50 year-old old-fart comment: I have a ticket stub from the very last Buffalo Braves NBA game in 1978. Cost? $3.00!!!)


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

For $6 I'd rather just rent it from VUDU, but I agree that $6 is too much for a rental.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

"oldengineer" said:


> I've had a "Loyal Customer" freebie on my account for 3 months that I won't use. The main reason is the D* policy of "we bill you this month and credit you next month" which I personally don't like.
> 
> I use Redbox for the few movies that I do watch.


I had to fight 2 weeks of calling to get my credit that they forgot two months in a row


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I once paid $0.35/gal for gas .. now I pay $4/gal .. prices go up. 

That being said, $6 is either worth it or it's not to rent a video. There are times when I find it convenient and other times I find it too expensive. Guess it depends on a number of factors.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

You forgot to included the 1 thing that exponetially compounds the absurdity is the 24 hour restriction. Most other comparable services at least have twice that.

6 bucks for 24 hours from anyone is a total rip off.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Racer88 said:


> You forgot to included the 1 thing that exponetially compounds the absurdity is the 24 hour restriction. Most other comparable services at least have twice that.
> 
> 6 bucks for 24 hours from anyone is a total rip off.


*Playing devils advocate*
$6 for a movie you want to keep forever though is a great deal! I remember the old days.

It's the movie that seems if it's worth the cost to me. Sometimes it's better to just spend the $6 rather then deal with changing around my netflix queue, or going to get it.

Usually it's a spotanious thing that gets me to order one. Kids sleep over, unplanned family night, or it's just something I want to see.

Price is only relevant to the situation.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

matt said:


> Of course I did spend $100 on the blu-ray player so you have to think long term.  If you didn't own a player $6 isn't _too _bad I guess.


Lets keep in mind that HD PPV is also nowhere near the quality of blu-ray.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

pfp said:


> Lets keep in mind that HD PPV is also nowhere near the quality of blu-ray.


It's more Expensive than a BluRay DVD and the Quality is Not as Good and you only have 24 Hours to watch it so why would anyone want to use the DOD is beside me.

Maybe if you are in a hurry and don't have time to wait and money is no problem and you don't discern a difference in the Audio & Video Quality then maybe on occasion you could do it but Netflix is the way to go or maybe VUDU!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> It's more Expensive than a BluRay DVD and the Quality is Not as Good and you only have 24 Hours to watch it so why would anyone want to use the DOD is beside me.
> 
> Maybe if you are in a hurry and don't have time to wait and money is no problem and you don't discern a difference in the Audio & Video Quality then maybe on occasion you could do it but Netflix is the way to go or maybe VUDU!!!


Fixed your post Mr. Fat Finger.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:



> Fixed your post Mr. Fat Finger.


That was a Pretty Quick Gotcha Back!!! Way To Go Mr. Fat Finger!!! :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Here's why some use the DOD. MY wife and I watch movies on occasion, sometimes we watch a lot of movies other times not at all in a month. It all depends on what else if going on. If I pay $5.99 for a movie, I usually get the next one for a Buck after the coupon, if I don't watch a movie this month the cost is free because there is no monthly fee to use the DOD. If I had Netflix I would pay no matter what and I honestly say I would likely pay more per movie using Netflix.

The other reason we tend to use DirecTV for movies is I can be lazy, I don't want to go to Blockbuster (yes we still have one) to rent a movie and go back to return it.

No two people are alike and sometimes I just opt for convenience.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> That was a Pretty Quick Gotcha Back!!! Way To Go Mr. Fat Finger!!! :lol:


Touche' :lol:

As for the topic...I guess several others have hit the mark buy pointing out the cost is based on the personal determination of value. Some find it perfectly appropriate, others seek alternatives.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Some people don't care about the $6. The convenience is well worth it for some.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

SPACEMAKER said:



> Some people don't care about the $6. The convenience is well worth it for some.


That's how it is at our house. It's $8 per ticket to go see a movie in theaters + popcorn + soda + fuel to get back and forth. Besides, for god's sake, I'd have to put on pants! :lol: 
Seriously though, for an hour or two of entertainment, it's certainly worth $6 to us.


----------



## scsa1000 (Feb 11, 2011)

Plus that 6 bucks is for you to watch not just one time you can watch that movie 24 times in a day well probably 12 since it's all day ticket.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

scsa1000 said:


> Plus that 6 bucks is for you to watch not just one time you can watch that movie 24 times in a day well probably 12 since it's all day ticket.


So if a Movie is 90 Minutes Long I can watch it 18 Times in 24 Hours to get my Money's Worth out of it!!! :lol:

What a Deal!!! Why didn't I think of that earlier!!!

Naw!!! Just give me a Good Ole Fashion BluRay DVD (that I know has the Video & Audio Quality that I demand) that I can watch as many times as I want before I send it back and I am Good To Go!!! 

I got The Bourne Ultimatum from DOD and it was in Stereo and not DD 5.1 so I complained and after talking to 3 CSRs I finally got my Refund!!! An Action Movie in Stereo and no DD 5.1!!!

Simply Amazing!!! Hopefully they have corrected that situation.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

schlar01 said:


> You've got to be kidding me. I'd like to order the Fighter and I go check..........its $6.
> 
> Morons.
> 
> I'll just wait for it to cycle through on my Blu-Ray account. I can't believe how absurdly expensive that is for one move. You can go to a matinee in the theater for that.


Its almost like DirecTV has a marketing agreement with Netflix! "OK, we'll charge $6 for ONE movie, AND we'll only let them watch it for 24 hours, then people will give up on PPV and sign up for Netflix, and you give us XX% of each new subscriber..."

P.S. Its how Netflix got me.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Birdieman30 said:


> Yes, but you can invite a couple of friends over and charge them $2.00 each and recover the cost. It's a win win for everyone!!


No you can't that's illegal. You're charging for a "performance" which you don't have the rights to.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

islesfan said:


> No you can't that's illegal. You're charging for a "performance" which you don't have the rights to.


No I'm charging for seating space on my couch


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

The 24 hr "watch it" rule is just too much for me. Also, the studios will figure out, in a few years, that the model would be better if I can watch it, keep it (as I did before these new rules), and watch it whenever.

I might be wrong, but the studios seem to "get it" every decade, or so.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

VLaslow said:


> The 24 hr "watch it" rule is just too much for me. Also, the studios will figure out, in a few years, that the model would be better if I can watch it, keep it (as I did before these new rules), and watch it whenever.
> 
> I might be wrong, but the studios seem to "get it" every decade, or so.


You are Not Wrong and I Prophesied many years ago that Blockbuster would go out of business and it is happening because they were arrogant and didn't look at their competition (Netflix) and see what they were doing.

Once you start losing money you either Get It or you go out of business.

The Hollywood Studios will wake up at some point in the Future if they won't to survive.
If you bury your head in the sand and don't see what the competition is doing you will lose as in any Sport. Any athlete will tell you that.

Blockbuster is a Supreme Example of not looking at what customers want.


----------



## bobnewhouse (Jan 12, 2007)

"richierich" said:


> You are Not Wrong and I Prophesied many years ago that Blockbuster would go out of business and it is happening because they were arrogant and didn't look at their competition (Netflix) and see what they were doing.
> 
> Once you start losing money you either Get It or you go out of business.
> 
> ...


It's not that simple. Netflix beat blockbuster to the DVDs by mail punch but Blockbuster was locked into lease agreements on their properties. They tried to incorporate the Netflix model but it was too late.

Their overhead was so much higher than Netflix and redbox for that matter that they just couldn't compete.

Bob


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

bobnewhouse said:


> Their overhead was so much higher than Netflix and redbox for that matter that they just couldn't compete.


The overhead was high because management simply could not imagine a growth path that included anything but more stores and spent the revenue of the good times accordingly. They were leasing new locations long after Netflix appeared on the scene...the CEO simply didn't believe it was a concept that would fly.

Reed Hastings, OTOH was quite clear from the beginning that mailorder DVD service was just the first phase and invested Netflix resources accordingly -- which is why NF is now the leader in streaming content.


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

SledgeHammer said:


> For me personally, I don't really care about $6 in general, but I *do* care about getting bang for my buck. So I would spend $6 on a lunch without even thinking about it, but I wouldn't spend $6 on a HD PPV that I can only watch once. EVER. Its just such a ridiculously over priced item..


Could you eat the lunch more than once?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Simple. Don't buy them. We don't. Obviously enough people are though.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I really can't do ppv because i unchecked them on my favorites list and set my spending limits to 1 buck.


----------



## gopherfanT (Apr 1, 2011)

fluffybear said:


> When we were part of a service such as Netflix, discs could sit a week or two before we get around to watching it because we do not live a life where we can say dictate time to watch a movie. With PPV, we do not have to make plans but rather just sit down, order & watch.


A $99 Apple TV and a free download of Handbrake solves your problems. You can rip a copy of a movie and put it back in the mail the next day and have the next movie on your list on its way. You can build up a library of movies so when you have the time to watch one, you have plenty of choices. You can load all your movies into your iTunes library and then stream them to the Apple TV.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

txfeinbergs said:


> Could you eat the lunch more than once?


No, but food is a necessity. Watching a bad (or good) 2hr movie on PPV for $6 is not. Especially when I can watch the same movie on the same TV for $1 or less using different methods. I stopped ordering PPVs after they went to $4.99. $3.99 was about my drop dead price *AT THAT TIME*. Now my drop dead price to order a PPV is $0.00. Its just not a very good option anymore.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

gopherfanT said:


> A $99 Apple TV and a free download of Handbrake solves your problems. You can rip a copy of a movie and put it back in the mail the next day and have the next movie on your list on its way. You can build up a library of movies so when you have the time to watch one, you have plenty of choices. You can load all your movies into your iTunes library and then stream them to the Apple TV.


Ripping copies of rentals is illegal, in everyone's book....probably best not to recommend that solution in an open forum...if you own the media, thats a different story, but you're not talking about your own purchased movies here.


----------



## canesice (Jul 11, 2009)

I rent $5.99 movies about once per month. usually on months where I get the coupon, so I then watch 2. So its about $3 each.

I dont do netflix, these are the only movies I rent.

I hate planning ahead. If its on, and I want to see it, I pay for it.. Usually knowing I have a coupon.
AND I only watch the HD versions. forget anything less.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

braven said:


> Simple. Don't buy them. We don't. Obviously enough people are though.


Exactly. It's no different from any other product or service -- it's up to the individual buyer to decide for himself.


----------



## n4uaj (Jul 25, 2007)

Around here Redbox seems to be at every grocery store and gas station so returning them is not an issue. Netflix works great for us both disc and streaming. However if there is a "must see" movie on DTV PPV at weekend prices at the so-called "dollar movie" it would cost four of us 10 bucks admission then probably another 8 for popcorn and sneak in our own water bottles  so 5.99 and two batches of popcorn from a 1.80 2 pound bag from Walmart aint bad. I do miss the old days of PPV when you could record it fairly easy on VHS and have em forever. To address the 2.00 a person fee at home I see no problem with that. How many folks are gonna pay nearly 60 bucks for Wrestlemania by themselves rather than having a "party" of 10 or so for 6 bucks a head?


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

schlar01 said:


> You can go to a matinee in the theater for that.


Which will cost you $6 _per person_.

HD stuff is new. I usually just wait till movies I want to see show up on HBO, most of em eventually will. I don't need to see the movie NOW, I can wait a year.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

maartena said:


> Which will cost you $6 _per person_.
> 
> HD stuff is new. I usually just wait till movies I want to see show up on HBO, most of em eventually will. I don't need to see the movie NOW, I can wait a year.


Insert the following in place of your "show up", and you have the logic of us using Netflix instead of D* PPV

....show up on Netflix (either streaming or Blu-Ray)

I'm very patient w/r to movies. None of them are "must see" for me. I do enjoy them, so the combo of Blu-Ray and streaming makes much more sense to me (especially since I can do 8 Blu-Rays a month at this location, which would cost $48.00 via D*, and no streaming.)

PPV, while being convenient at times, is just way too expensive, and the time restrictions are onerous on top of that.

I'm glad some people find them useful, however.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.directv.com/entertainment/movies/

Here you go, $10.99 for some of these!

Now what do you think?


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Pricing is fair. You get them a month early before netflix. And I think most of the problem. Cheapskates want to hold onto the movie like they own it. The 24 hour argument is invalid. The chances of something coming up as an "emergency" is slim to none. If you are tired or have something to do. Don't order it until you make time to sit through a whole movie. Now once you get past $6 for a HD movie. Then that is getting a little to pricey considering it would be less seeing it at the show during the day. It really comes down to convenience as well. When I want to watch a movie and feel like it. I want to watch it NOW. Not have to wait for it in the mail.


----------

